# For the guys only



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

If you think you masturbate too much have a read of this article. As I was scouring curezone.com I noticed a thread with a link to this article. This is not a joke post, I cant verify if it is true etc but I thought it was interesting nonetheless.

http://www.hps-online.com/tsy4.htm

This is the curezone post link
http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=801313#i

Im not sure how true this is but if it is im cutting down for sure... :lol:

*Men who ejaculate once or more on a daily basis may eventually 'lose their minds', since 20 percent of male semen is composed of cerebrospinal fluid. Frequent ejaculation thus causes a chronic drain of the vital fluids that the brain and spine require to function properly.

The resulting deficiency of cerebrospinal fluid can cause such increasingly common conditions as premature senility, inability to concentrate, chronic depression, loss of sexual drive and a host of other related symptoms.*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello 










Sorry, I haven't read the link, but I'd say the solution is to learn how to come without ejacuation. You can do that by using a muscle or something.

...Bye.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Im sure I said "for the guys only".... :wink: That picture.....It scared the hell out of me.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

sounds fishy to me...

:lol: of course all the gals will look with a title like that. :wink:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

That's bullshit that's been thrown around for years. But funny bullshit none the less lol.

Once or more a day and you risk going insane. If that was true there would not be one sane man left on this planet and i would be more of a lunatic then i already am.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

rap.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, honestly - this is like taking REEFER MADNESS seriously.

I've jacked it twice since I opened this page.


----------



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

..................my dr and dp all makes sense now...............


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> That's bullshit that's been thrown around for years. But funny bullshit none the less lol.
> 
> Once or more a day and you risk going insane. If that was true there would not be one sane man left on this planet and i would be more of a lunatic then i already am.


LOLOLOLOLOL
I'm sorry jeremy (and I keep spelling your name wrong too), but how can you expect the women not to take a peek?! And here, I'm with numb -- total agreement, goes with the basic biological fact that men are born to inseminate!

Ah, "A good man is hard to find, but a ..... " I didn't start that sentence... and shouldn't have. Someone can moderate it out.

Good GOD man, your spine is going to drive you crazy! 8)


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> ..................my dr and dp all makes sense now...............


lmao. :lol: I needed a good laugh.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ludovico said:


> I've jacked it twice since I opened this page.


ROFL nice one 

Perhaps we are already crazy and this is why :shock:

But no, I'm not going to stop jacking it. If its a choice between insanity and blue balls then I'm off to see the damn wizard while wearing my underpants on my head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

I might go with out a power wank for a whole week... see how things go?

My balls might blow up though :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Ludovico said:


> I've jacked it twice since I opened this page.


I have the right to call you a wanker now =) ; bless ya


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Well if masterbation causes dp/dr or insanity where gonna all have to get laid more instead. 5 or 6 times a day should suffice more then that if im manic of course.

So we should all brush up on our dating skills or look up the escort agencies in the phone book.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hehe. The original article....are you sure you didn't accidentally pick it up off some ultra-conservative site. CSF in semen... :roll:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Miss_Starling said:


> Hehe. The original article....are you sure you didn't accidentally pick it up off some ultra-conservative site. CSF in semen... :roll:


 That's what im thinking. Im pretty sure that semen does not contain cerebrospnal fluid. Even if it does it still doesent matter.

This sounds like something that those stupid religious nut jobs say.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Cerebrospnal fluid?. ?Yaa... ummy? Spit or sallow?


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Ludovico said:


> I've jacked it twice since I opened this page.


Haha

Well Im not sure what to think about it. The main reason I find it interesting is that it is based on Traditional Chinese Medicine and I like many of the principles of TCM.

I did try to find the makeup of semen but could only find one other bit about cerebro spinal fluid being in it. It certainly has a high amount of nutrition anyway. So ladies remember that at least you can probably get your multivitamin from a daily dose of semen.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jeremy said:


> So ladies remember that at least you can probably get your multivitamin from a daily dose of semen.


 I may have to resort to using that line in the future.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > So ladies remember that at least you can probably get your multivitamin from a daily dose of semen.
> ...


Ah, yes, this is why I should know better than to read the "guy threads" here. :?


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[quote name=


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> I'm 98% sure he's joking, or implying that if he were to say it, it'd be in a joke fashion.


Oh, I know, and I ain't no prude, LOL, but for the Love of God, LOLOLOLOL. 8) Ah, men/women, we're quite a combo aren't we?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > comfortably numb said:
> ...


 Lol ya im joking. Ive often said stuff like that to women that im good friends with in a joke fashion. It get's a good laugh and all.

You certainly wouldnt use that as a pickup line unless you wanted a kick in the ball's.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tee hee. What on earth is a 'power wank?'



> You can do that by using a muscle or something.


Eh? Which muscle? And why the hell would you want to, that's what I want to know. I mean, that's like eating toast without butter. Or for a more accurate analogy - eating oysters without having a drink from the furry cup. For afters.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's tantric practise - preserves energy or something. As well as that, it might have something to do with prolonging orgasm.


----------



## closetome (Nov 16, 2006)

Is wanking good exercise? Cardio vascular type thing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

lol... tis a technique past down from many generations


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

closetome said:


> Is wanking good exercise? Cardiovascular type thing?


HA, I guess it depends on how often you indulge yourself.
It does increase the heart rate. I find a good shag to be more beneficial.
Each to there own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Black Box said:


> closetome said:
> 
> 
> > Is wanking good exercise? Cardiovascular type thing?
> ...


Same here, although only on an emotional level.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Only on the emotional level, bring on life experience "free styly".


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Miss_Starling said:


> "free styly".


Sounds interesting... *slowly nods*


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

I must say, it does sound intriguing.
I might have to try a bit of "free styly" with my partner.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

In answer to the first question - yes. Absolutely.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(snigger)


----------

